# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Favorite Black Pine breeders?

## Samong

Just what the title says: anyone have favorite and/or reputable breeders of black pine snakes they're willing to share? They're surprisingly hard to find and thus far I've only found BigAppleHerp to have them presently available. I'm reeeaally suspicious though of buying from them, especially since there isn't an option for sex selection.

So. Where can I find these beauties?

----------


## John1982

Sorry for being a few months late, Samong. There are plenty of folks who work with black pines. They can be harder to find because they typically lay smaller clutches and the babies sell fast - especially females which are always in high demand. Those who specialize in colubrids, specifically pits, are where you want to start your search. Check out the classifieds sections on kingsnake.com and faunaclassifieds.com, you also might have better luck searching for specific lines such as Boyle, Richter, Ginter or Pascatore.

----------

